# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Frankieren mit StampIt Web unter Linux

## mrsuicide

StampIt Web ist ein Service der Deutschen Post, der es erlaubt, Umschläge oder Etiketten mit Barcode-Briefmarken + Adressfeld zu bedrucken.

Dies ist optimal bei chronischem Briefmarkenmangel inkl. fehlender Lust/Zeit welche zu kaufen, oder wenn man keine Lust hat immer wieder Umschläge zu bekritzeln. Außerdem finden wir hier eine gute Integration für ebay-Verkäufer und 1 € Preisnachlass für Pakete. Der Barcode lässt sich auch durch Folie scannen ( eine herkömmliche Marke muss ja abgestempelt werden ).

Bisher wurde eine einmalige Anmeldegebühr von 3 € verlangt, jetzt ist der Service kostenlos ( man zahlt nur das Porto ). Außerdem erhält man als Willkommensgeschenk einen Satz Druck-Etiketten.

Das klingt ja alles ganz toll, jedoch hat es einen Schönheitsfehler:
Die Portoabrechnung obliegt dem Acrobat-Reader. Das heißt, man kann nur gültige Marken drucken, wenn der Acobat-Reader vorher mit dem Porto-Server gesprochen hat.

*Vor* Registrierung zu StampIt Web benötigt man:

1. User-Agent Switcher: Die StampIt-Website will Windows oder MacOs als Betriebssystem sehen, sonst bekommt man nur eine Fehlermeldung

2. Acrobat Reader für Linux ab Version 8.1.1: Die .deb oder .rpm-Pakete wollen sich nur auf 32-Bit Distributionen installieren lassen, die .tar.bz2 oder .tar.gz-Pakete funktionieren überall.

Am Anfang der Registrierung sollte man den Acrobat Reader-Test durchführen. Man öffnet die PDF mit Acrobat Reader und stimmt der Kommunikation mit dem Postserver zu. Bekommt man nun die Meldung, dass der Acrobat Reader geeignet sei, kann's los gehen mit dem Briefmarkendrucken.

Originalquelle: blog.crashmail.de/index.php?/archives/80-Frankieren-mit-Stampit-unter-GNULinux.html. Getestet und für gut befunden.  :Wink:

----------


## stefan.becker

Kleine Ergänzungen:

1) Der Adobe Reader installiert sich z. B. bei Suse auch in der 64 Bit Version als 32 Bit rpm. Und per nspluginwrapper kann man auch das Plugin nutzen. Also kein KO Kriterium.

2) Für den User Agent Switcher kriegt man eine große Liste von OS/Browser Kombinationen hier:

http://chrispederick.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=1772

----------


## mrsuicide

Update ( 23.04. ):

Zur Zeit scheint es Probleme mit dem neusten Adobe Reader-Update für Windows zu geben. Es wird nichts gedruckt und einem trotzdem Geld abgezogen.

Der neuste Adobe Reader für Linux ( der offiziell ja gar nicht unterstützt wird ) funktioniert dagegen Prima... :Big Grin:

----------


## stefan.becker

Ergänzungen vom User riessmi: 

Also Ergänzung zum StampIt gibt es nämlich jetzt auch:
http://www.INTERNETMARKE.de
bzw. zum sofort loslegen:
https://internetmarke.deutschepost.de
Einfach Motiv wählen, per STAMPIT- Portokasse, PayPal oder giropay bezahlen und PDF downloaden.

----------

